# Healthy Sleep



## rebelxpen (Dec 29, 2017)

Hi everyone,

This is probably a dumb question, but after putting a budgie to bed, does the room they sleep in need to be perfectly quiet/dark until they wake up?

I live in a home with my family due to PTSD and anxiety, and I spend a lot of time in my room where I have my own tv and gaming console. Puck's cage is in it's own corner of my room and tucked in beside a wardrobe so he has a little privacy of his own, but can still see everything going on without being snuck up on. 

I tend to play my games/watch my tv on low volume naturally, anyway, but I was wondering if I shouldn't keep my tv on after I've put Puck to bed because I typically cover his cage around 8pm because I get up for work at 6:30am and I'm at work by 8:30am.

Thoughts?


----------



## jellybug (Aug 11, 2017)

Hmm, I'm not an expert but I think your budgie will get used to it over time. Mine sleep through background noise, and sometimes if they are grinding their beak or talking in their sleep they will stop when the background noise disappears and start again when it reappears. 
So I guess it doesn't have to be totally quiet..

I put a blanket on my birds at night too


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Having your TV on after Puck has been covered for the night is perfectly fine.

I have four large flight cages in my bedroom and my birds are all put to bed around 8:00 PM as well.

Using the TV, listening to music or having the light on while reading will not disturb your budgie's rest.
Puck will soon settle into a routine and know when it's time for bed and time to wake up in the mornings.*


----------



## rebelxpen (Dec 29, 2017)

Thanks so much! You guys are all being so helpful and making me so much more comfortable about this. I did not expect to be such a nervous nelly when I was preparing to bring him home.


----------



## Mirrasi (Dec 17, 2017)

We live in a studio. Luna sleeps right through everything. TV, games, lights, etc. I do cover her cage tho


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Once they get used to their own bedtime routine, what you do once they are covered up is just fine.


----------

